#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  В детских столовых Германии и Франции предлогают ввести вегетерианский день.

## Алексей Каверин

Сорадуюсь коллеги!

Немецкие "зелёные", имеющие хороший вес в Германии, предлогают ввести в детских столовых вегетрианский день, дабы дать детям возможность открыть для себя еду без плоти и расширить немного их вкусовой диапозон, показать что можно хорошо и экилибрированно питаться без плоти.
Также сегодня французов эта идея заинтерисовала и один опрос говорит что около 55% проголосовавших - согласны.

 :Kiss:

----------

Naruikazuchi (13.08.2013), Алексей Е (09.08.2013), Аньезка (10.08.2013)

----------

